# Focus setzen



## ich_Schmiddy (15. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Fenster in dem verschiedene Optionen eingestellt werden können. Wenn man fertig ist, kann man das Fenster mit einem Knopf "Übernehmen" schließen.

Wie kann ich es einstellen, daß man den Knopf "Übernehmen" mit der Enter Taste direkt drücken kann?

Ich habe schon mit "requestFocus" experimentiert, leider tut es aber nicht...


----------



## oglimmer (15. April 2004)

Es gibt einen Default-Button. Dieser ist unabhängig vom aktuellen Focus - was auch sinnmacht, sonst könnte man nicht "Return" drücken, wenn der Cursor noch im Textfeld steht.

Siehe JRootPane.setDefaultButton(...)


----------

